# Simethicone (Gasx) for IBS-C/Trapped Gas



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

For the past few years I've been in unbearable pain in the evenings, due to what feels like trapped gas in my intestines. I take a fiber supplement each night before bed, along with 100mg of docusate sodium to product a BM a few hours out of bed (still sporadic BM's, with incomplete evacuation). I typically feel a little less bloating/distension once a BM is produced, however a few hours after producing a BM, the pain, bloating and distention come back, which gets worse and worse in to the evening. It's to the point where I can't even go out in the evenings due to intense abdomen pressure, which has caused extreme anxiety and lack of self confidence. Being newly single and dealing with this #### everyday is causing severe depression. I started to take a 5 HTP supplement (Natures Valley), which has helped a little bit to relieve my depression and has shown to have far fewer side's than prescription SSRI's.Can anyone recommend Simethicone (Gasx) as a remedy to the bloating and pain I'm experiencing? I feel a build up of gas in my intestines, which I find very hard to pass. Every so often I'll let out some gas and feel a little relief. My thought it that if I can get more of it out on a more frequent basis I'd feel a heck of a lot better. I've never really tried an antigas medication in the past and figure its worth a try regardless. I will pick some up tonight and take with dinner. Thoughts appreciated. I'm mentally and physically exhausted from this devilish condition and at rock bottom in life in general.


----------



## lovelydford (Sep 1, 2011)

randomguy said:


> For the past few years I've been in unbearable pain in the evenings, due to what feels like trapped gas in my intestines. I take a fiber supplement each night before bed, along with 100mg of docusate sodium to product a BM a few hours out of bed (still sporadic BM's, with incomplete evacuation). I typically feel a little less bloating/distension once a BM is produced, however a few hours after producing a BM, the pain, bloating and distention come back, which gets worse and worse in to the evening. It's to the point where I can't even go out in the evenings due to intense abdomen pressure, which has caused extreme anxiety and lack of self confidence. Being newly single and dealing with this #### everyday is causing severe depression. I started to take a 5 HTP supplement (Natures Valley), which has helped a little bit to relieve my depression and has shown to have far fewer side's than prescription SSRI's.Can anyone recommend Simethicone (Gasx) as a remedy to the bloating and pain I'm experiencing? I feel a build up of gas in my intestines, which I find very hard to pass. Every so often I'll let out some gas and feel a little relief. My thought it that if I can get more of it out on a more frequent basis I'd feel a heck of a lot better. I've never really tried an antigas medication in the past and figure its worth a try regardless. I will pick some up tonight and take with dinner. Thoughts appreciated. I'm mentally and physically exhausted from this devilish condition and at rock bottom in life in general.


----------



## lovelydford (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't be of help but just wanted to add that you have described exactly what I suffer with! Painful evenings, bloated stomach, extreme discomfort . . . all of it! Wish I knew what would help but have not yet found any answers.Let me know if you do!


----------



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

I feel for you we're going through the same symptoms, I guess you suffer from IBS-C? I have serve bloating in the morning and it gets worst as time passes by. I'm sure it has to do with problem of bad digestion I tried to take enzymes but it didn't really help. I never tried GasX but I tried something similiar it worked for some days but then again, it didn't help much maybe we should stick to that more? I don't know if people aware to the fact that fiber can actually worst the bloating issue, when I stopped eat or take lot of fiber than my situation got a bit better, did you try to take spoon of oil in the morning? It causes a BM, a spoon will do its work, I'm eating tomatoes as well but I'd not want to exaggerate with that. Can you explain me what is the kind of med you take for the anxiety? Are you having any symptoms- is it on low dosage? Keep on updating and hold on.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow I go thru this every day as well I offten feel so alone thinking that I am the only one going thru this sometimes the pain is so intense I end up going to the hospital, the gas just builds up so bad. I feel for you I have many thought about just wishing the pain would end but I just keep going, I have better days one in a while and thats enough to keep my hopes up. I have tried the antigas products and they seem to help but only so much, it best I think to take anti gas pills before or just after eating. Just yesterday I went to see the doctor I was is so much pain that I could not eat and was having a hard time just getting thru the day and he prescribed valium in small dose 2mg 2x a day and it seems to be helping I would not reccomend this because it can be highly addictive but in my case I was in so much pain. I also stopped taking milk of magesium I think this was irriating my stomach, I had one day so far with out any serve burping and pain and I am just so grateful for a reprieve for one day. I have also switched from ducosate sodium to ducosate calcium it seem to be gentler on my stomach and I am taking a product called agarol seems to be helping. Anyways hang in there you are not alone and it nice to know that some poeple on this site have found a way to live mostly free of pain. On really bad days the only thing really helps me is my spirituality. On a side note check the label for gas x sometimes they add sorbitol to those products try to find one with out sorbitol.Andrew


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

YES the anti-gas works for me! TRY the simethicone!! I usually take it WITH the meal.


----------



## Fratnbachr (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't know of any Anti-gas medication but it helps me to use a heating pad


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

Just thought I'd provide an update. The product didn't do much for me, although I purchased the chewable tablets, which contain calcium carbonate. I should have purchased the gel caps to avoid the calcium, which would intensify my C. I may give the gel caps a try in future, but the chewable tablets didn't do very much for me and made my mouth very dry.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Get the gel caps for sure and obviously use one with no calcium carbonate.... this was not a good trial for you.


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey man I just bought carbon caps, trying the out just seen them in the pharmacy supposed to help with gas pain and as far as antigas goes get the gel caps and remember read label try to find one with out sobitol. I have also tried Tuzen an IBS probiotic that is designed just for people with IBS they state on the box that it will help reduce gas but I have been trying it for awhile now and it does seem to be helping a bit. Anyways wish I could be of more support.Andrew


----------

